# Tribble Mill or Fort Yargo?



## tfields (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone been on either of these impoundments lately?  I saw one post from about a month ago re: Yargo and the going was slow.  I have heard that Tribble Mill was hot for crappie about now through end of March.  If you have been, pls let me know how you finished up.  thx!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 14, 2008)

I live about 2 miles from Tribble Mill and I see people fishing there all the time but I never see them catch any fish!  I have fished there twice and did not catch a single fish!  Maybe I just don't know how to fish!  I've ben to Yargo several times and I did catch fish there.  they were small fish but they were fish!


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't had much luck at Yargo.  There's a lot of stuff to look at on your fish finder though as far as creek channels, humps, etc.  I'm planning on getting a GPS soon and really picking apart Yargo.


----------



## stasher1 (Feb 14, 2008)

I pulled a little bass (10" long and skinny) out of the smaller lake at Tribble a couple months ago, but haven't had any luck since...unless you count the used plastic worm I caught on a crankbait.


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 15, 2008)

I've fished both Yargo & Trebble Mill for largemouths and as far as my experience I like Trebble Mill better and I have caught & lost some nice bass out there.  The lower lake has a nice ramp to get john boats in and out and last year I caught a 6 pounder off a bed in late April and also lost a bigger one from the bank up on the top pond.  Trebble Mill does have some size...and I'll be walking the banks in about a month...maybe sooner!!  I'll see if I can post a pic of that fish!!


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 15, 2008)

*Here's that Bass*

This is the 6 pounder I caught @ Trebble Mill last year.  Caught her off a bed using a baby bass swimbait from one of the big docks on the lower lake.. the bed was right next to one of the post from the dock....she bite it and then took me under the dock (which got pretty hairy) but I was able to get her out and take a few pics and release her back into the water!  Enjoy!!


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 15, 2008)

i really enjoy the little lake @tribble mill. had days where we caught  15-20 in a full day and days where we've caught nothing. it just stinks carrying the boat back there. as far as the big lake too much hydrilla (?) for me. cant figure out what to use in all that junk.


----------



## tfields (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I'll try Yargo tomorrow if we can get a little sun on the water.  I went up to Lanier today and all I got was cold!  LOL


----------



## hookinmouth (Feb 15, 2008)

I went to Fort Yargo at the end of December.  The fish were mostly deep.  Caught a nice catfish in 28' of water on a minnow.   Got another bite, but didn't get the hook set.  That was it for the day.

Last time I went to Tribble Mill the water was a little low and there was a lot of vegetation.  Meeks88 is right.  


> i really enjoy the little lake @tribble mill. had days where we caught 15-20 in a full day and days where we've caught nothing. it just stinks carrying the boat back there. as far as the big lake too much hydrilla (?) for me. cant figure out what to use in all that junk.


I ended up catching a small bass under the bridge and missing another little one on the other side of the bridge.  The park does have big bass though.  You may want to break out a jig for all the vegetation.


----------



## J RAY (Feb 15, 2008)

Have you ever tried hard labor creek? I have only been twice one time the wind blew me off the lake but the other was a good day for big fish but not for numbers caught three 2 6# and 1 7# I'll post some pics when I get on my other computer. Has anyone else had any luck there.


----------



## abdavis9 (Feb 15, 2008)

I fish Yargo a lot. I finally have a depth finder for this year. I've never caught more than 3 fish out there but I've never caught a fish below 2lb. I've heard from a lot of folks that there are a lot of humps there you won't know about without a DP. I'll be hittin Yargo tomm. Good Luck


----------



## J RAY (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the hard labor creek bass I caught on 1/12/08
got a pic of these two and put them back to grow some more,maybe they will bite again.


----------



## tfields (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice fish!  I haven't fished hard labor yet.  I'm going out on Fort Yargo this afternoon around 2PM.  I'll post results.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 16, 2008)

*Tribble Mill has its ups and downs*

i live  really close to tribble mill and fish there quite often. way too many people who dont know much about fishin out there sometimes. i get the feeling that the bass in the 2 lakes know exactly what lures are going to come by them. i think most days they know what is a lure and what is live.

 ive only been once this year and almost had to kill a huge dog that wasnt on leash that came after my girlfriends dog. SOME people there are very inconsiderate and rude. like the ones who did nothing to stop their massive dog from scaring the crap out of my girlfriend. all they did while i yelled at them was talk in a different language.....

***this is not the lake for you if you are not into a multicultural experience, some of the folks at tribble mill are a little shady***

on another note, my buddy Fortner has mounted several bass over 7lbs from tribble mill which is nice to know that there are some good fish in there, you just gotta figure out how to catch them.

when it warms up, ill be out there trying it again. as much as the place aggravates me sometimes, i cant seem to stop going.

Ive havent fished yargo much but i did catch a carp there once when i was younger.....


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 16, 2008)

the bass on my avitor is a Yargo bass.


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Feb 16, 2008)

Haven't been to Tribble Mill in a while, but there are some hogs in there.  It is heavily fished, so it takes a little luck sometimes to catch a few.  My dad lost one a few years ago that was easily 10+ lbs, and that was in the smaller lake.  They lowered the lake level a few years back really low, not sure if that affected the fish at all, but we tore them up when they were concentrated.  When the get on the beds is your best bet to catch them out there.
And ditto what Jerk Bait said...


----------



## tfields (Feb 16, 2008)

Went to Yargo today from 2PM-5:30---absolutely perfect for fishing but I didn't even get a nibble.  I didn't see anybody else catching anything either.  Anybody else have any luck today?


----------



## J RAY (Feb 16, 2008)

Hard to catch them when you don't go. Sure hope the rain holds off til night tomorrow but i guess you can't complain about the rain right now.


----------

